# Hello from Pine City new york



## panther17 (Dec 6, 2007)

I registered to reach out and touch some people. not about bows cause im a mathews fan. But because im looking for a LH bow 4 a 12 year old with a 26" draw and maybe 30 2 40 # weight. He's not my son but im like a big brother 2 him. I took him to and indoor archery rang and after 5 shots with 4 arrows he was hitting a group just under the X . yeah i was suprised myself because he's an autistic child with many hurtles from the passed and ahead. About me im a straight shooter and was told by many that because of the low post count i may not be seriously taken. so they have aloud me there rep to get this info out . what im looking 4 is someone with what im looking for 2 give me a good price and i'll see what i can do 
:tongue:


----------



## airmark (Dec 6, 2007)

i forget the name butt theres a place here 4 u 2 post this where youll find what your looking 4 something about free give aways scroll down thrue the main page nice to meet ya im mark from az


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk panther17. You can try the free Classifieds or the Left Hand section.  Have fun here.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## bowtechwv (Jan 14, 2006)

Welcome and you have pm


----------



## panther17 (Dec 6, 2007)

airmark said:


> i forget the name butt theres a place here 4 u 2 post this where youll find what your looking 4 something about free give aways scroll down thrue the main page nice to meet ya im mark from az


Thank you for your help. I do believe that by helping this child you will also feel the warm feeling it brings you.


----------



## panther17 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Panther17*



Tim Roberts said:


> :yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk panther17. You can try the free Classifieds or the Left Hand section.  Have fun here.



Thank you for your help. I do believe that by helping this child you will also feel the warm feeling it brings you.


----------



## panther17 (Dec 6, 2007)

mikel m14 said:


> :welcome: to AT and have Fun!
> 
> Enjoy Shooting!:archer:



Thank you for your help. I do believe that by helping this child you will also feel the warm feeling it brings you.


----------



## panther17 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Panther17*



jva54 said:


> Welcome to AT!! :wave:



Thank you for your help. I do believe that by helping this child you will also feel the warm feeling it brings you.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

